# Having trouble deciding



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright, so i'm getting some subs in my car. Kicker L5's

well the problem is that the trunk space, mostly height is like 12 inches... thats with the cover thing. so i got some options and i wanted to see wut u guy's opinions on it. this is for the enclosure "box"

1) make the enclosure a lil bigger then the 12" so i can fit it in
2) make the enclosure so that my subs face up and not out, so i can lay them up towards the hatch and glass.
3) remove the cover buy a regular enclosure and stick that in, then get tint for my dented pos fucked up 240. tint would cost around 140 all around. thinking about 20% all around then 5% on the back. 
4) or just tint the back 5%, remove the cover, and get a regular enclosure.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

subs=weight
weight=enemy of speed
strip the trunk!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't care about speed. i just wanna cruise and make ur teeth shatter while i do that


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i say you take out your spare tire and make a custom enclosure to go in that area. it wouldnt be too hard. i could do it in a day or so.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I made my sub box so the front is on an angle.
______
|.........\
|...........\
L________\

Like that. I also bolted hinges to the floor so i could get my space saver out.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> i say you take out your spare tire and make a custom enclosure to go in that area. it wouldnt be too hard. i could do it in a day or so.


 spare tire space? too small i'm getting 2 12's and i wanna show em off too .

hey Joel got any pics?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i as talking to my uncle and we was talking to me about this trader villege or something like that out in Arlington (for those in Texas  if not then doesn't matter) and they are like small businesses or wutever and some of em sell stolen shit and stuff  imma go down there this weekend to see if i can get my subs and amp for cheaper and maybe get a enclosure that will fit without me getting rid of my hatch cover thing, cuz he said even if i tint it people will still be able to see in it cuz the sun will always shine on it.

hopefully i can find a enclosure that works kindof like this, cept i don't move the cover thing, and it doens't take up THAT much room, i wanna still be able to um put my shit in the trunk.


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with having them fire up. The bass wave will bounce well off the back glass. I've experimented with different arrangements in my hatch and I like the subs firing up.

Good luck,
Matt


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

In a hatch, I'd have to agree... pointing up might be your best shot, or as the camaro's do, use Joe's design (very common design btw) and point them directly at the hatch lid...

and get your windows tinted... trust me on this one... you can put 5% on your rear windows and if you get the good tint, no one will see your subs... if the suns pointing down at it, the sun will reflect in their eyes... even with black tint. you'll have to see my rear window. Cheap black tint and you can't see a thing unless you're looking through the car and it's very sunny... 

BlueBOB = ghetto roller...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

imma try to get an enclosure like the one in that picture, cept i don't want it to take up that much room. imma see if anyone sells those when i go looking for stuff saturday, if not i'll just get one custom made.


----------

